# Who's having luck where?



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm heading out tomorrow morning to either Ashtabula or Boyer in lake park. Wondering if any luck and where at on either. any info will be appreciated.

Where is anyone catching anything? I'm sure Im not the only one wondering.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well lastnight I went out with my cousin and we didn't even get a bite, my uncle was out there before us, but he didn't have anything either. But i'm down here in South Dakota.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Ashtabula hasn't been all that good I would try somewhere else!


----------



## hammer992001 (Jan 1, 2006)

just wondering if anbody has been catching anything in eastern south dakota? i'v been all over and they have been really slow. best place has been waubay, but richmond lakehas a ood bluegill and crappie bite at times. all tips are welcome


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Pollock is where evryone is catching some really nice wallys. check out Southdakota_outdoors.com under lake oahe fishing reports


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ficher45 said:


> I'm heading out tomorrow morning to either Ashtabula or Boyer in lake park.


Did you ever get out to Boyer??? I'm curious how the fishing has been in recent years. We fished it hard about 7-8 years ago...right before the huge rush and that's why we quit. There was a back bay that had a property with a red shed..., in that bay we used to slay the perch/walleyes while everyone was packed tight around the first island. I wonder if people have seeked out new structure or if everyone still stays on that first island/bar?


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

I ended up heading to boyer on my own. Ice was sketchy. Good 10-12" in most places with some bad mixed in. Didn't do well all morning but moved by the "island" and saw alot of perch and walleye in 18-20' of water. only one walleye at 13" caught. Not many people out there though. Last year just north of the island I saw 27-30" eyes pulled out at dusk in 20-25' of water. They are definatly there, just have to find them.


----------

